
Array VC Allocates $1m for Underrepresented Enterprise Founders - shruts02
https://medium.com/array-ventures/arrayvc-allocates-1m-for-underrepresented-enterprise-founders-815a8e6efa28
======
mtgp1000
>These racial discrepancies could be due to a variety of reasons, but it is
likely that founders from underrepresented minorities are simply not granted
the same amount of opportunities and experiences, specifically when it comes
to funding.

This is effectively the assumption behind the modern day inequality movement
and it is absolutely unproven. You can't just choose to believe what is
convenient for your movement. When you have no hard evidence that the root
cause is actually discrimination, you're just justifying your own racist power
grab. I cannot believe that anti-white and anti-male discrimination has become
so normalized in modern western society.

When does it stop? I've yet to see a single mention of a magical target
demographic ratio where we go back to race-blind practices...and considering
white men as an isolated demographic are a minority, when enough of corporate
HR adopts such explicitly racist hiring practices, straight white men become
marginalized. Its arguably happening already.

~~~
perfmode
I'm sensing frustration.

Can you help me understand what you're advocating for?

